# post line from your favorite game



## bluewulf1 (Mar 28, 2009)

its simple, post like or phrase from your favorite game and who said it
example:
 "I see an angel mr. bubbles" little sister


----------



## Surgat (Mar 28, 2009)

They're not from my favorite games, but they're still from pretty good ones:


-Pious: "Your presence is welcomed, majesty. As always, I am honored." 
Xel'lotath a.: "Our dealings are a pleasure to us both then..." 
Xel'lotath b.: "_He lies..._"
Xel'lotath a.: "As do we all." 

-"Mercy has no place in this world (_It has only a place for me_)." -Xel'lotath 

- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WHptG35EWU - The Heavy. 

-"That's a bad sign. You know what would be a good sign? 'Free sweet rolls.'" - Sheogorath.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 28, 2009)

"Double the gun, double the fun, baby!" - Serious Sam: The Next Encounter


----------



## LordWibble (Mar 28, 2009)

"Run you pigeons, it's Robert Frost!"
"Calls stopped coming for you the day you left. They're STILL sending you that lingerie catalogue though."

If you don't recognise what those are from you don't deserve to call yourself a gamer.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2009)

"I hate vans"


----------



## Teracat (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm guessing this would probably fit more into forum games...

oh well.

"So this guy's murdering people with a TV? What, is he bashing them on the head with it or something?" Kanji Tatsumi

John DiMaggio: You know what I never understood? Why do they call him 'Little Eddie' when he's so fuckin' big?
Greg Proops: I think it's supposed to be ironic.
John DiMaggio: Ironic?
Greg Proops: Yes, saying the opposite of what is truly meant, usually in a sardonic or humorous manner.
John DiMaggio: You got beat up a lot in high school, didn't you?
Greg Proops: ...yes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 28, 2009)

"I'm sorry, Mario. But our Princess is in another castle!... Just kidding! Hehehe." I'll never forget my reaction to that line from SMB3. I was like "WHAT?!" when Peach said that. I almost threw my controller across the room, I was not happy until I saw the "just kidding" part.(Though SMB3 is not my all-time favorite game, it is my favorite line because of my reaction)


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2009)

Eliphas the Inheritor: Yes. Come forth to bear the word of Chaos! Hear my warnings, unbelievers. Carried to your minds by the power of the Prince of Excess himself. We have raised altars in this land so that we may sacrifice you to our gods. Veterans of ten millenia of unholy war wait to grind you beneath the treads of their mighty boots. The chosen of Khorne hunger to add you to their bloody tally. The Blood God himself has marked this land, and will claim your skulls for his throne. There is no hope in opposing the inevitable. Put down your arms, unbelievers, and bow before the forces of Chaos Undivided.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 29, 2009)

"What if you miss?"
"I won't."


----------



## Seas (Mar 29, 2009)

Minsc , in Baldur's Gate:
(When berserking): "Fear not! I will inspire you all by charging blindly on!"
(When hiding in shadows) "None shall see me, though my battlecry may give me away."

"All this killing, and I havn't even eaten breakfast yet!" - Age of Chivalry

"-Hey, hey, not so fast!
 -That's what your mother said last night.
 -If you say such a joke one more time I.... .....MOM??? what are you doing here?"
-Armed and dangerous, I'm not sure if I quoted it right, just wrote it from memory.




LordWibble said:


> If you don't recognise what those are from you don't deserve to call yourself a gamer.



Don't be so ignorant , what if someone doesn't like puzzle solving adventure games?


----------



## Laze (Mar 29, 2009)

_"This whole town is crawling with monsters, how can you sit there and eat PIZZA?" - _Silent Hill 2_

"Mess with him, and he'll RIP YOUR BALLS OFF!" - _House Of The Dead Overkill

_"Micro Piglets stalk your dungeon"_ - Dungeon Keeper 2


----------



## Prect (Mar 29, 2009)

_SHOW ME YOUR MOVES_ - Captian Falcon - Super Smashy Brothers Brawl
_
Shut Close the gates OF OBLIVION_ - The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion


----------



## Attaman (Mar 29, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Minsc , in Baldur's Gate:
> (When berserking): "Fear not! I will inspire you all by charging blindly on!"
> (When hiding in shadows) "None shall see me, though my battlecry may give me away."



Thanks for reminding me of a great protagonist quote:
"Ok, I've just about had my FILL of riddle asking, quest assigning, insult throwing, pun hurling, hostage taking, iron mongering, smart arsed fools, freaks, and felons that continually test my will, mettle, strength, intelligence, and most of all, patience!  If you've got a straight answer ANYWHERE in that bent little head of yours, I want to hear it pretty damn quick or I'm going to take a large blunt object roughly the size of Elminster AND his hat, and stuff it lengthwise into a crevice of your being so seldom seen that even the denizens of the nine hells themselves wouldn't touch it with a twenty-foot rusty halberd!   Have I MADE myself perfectly CLEAR?!"


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2009)

Fallout 2: Harold in Gecko, when asked what a Hydroelectric Magnetosphere Regulator is:

"Well, technically, it's a thingie."


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 29, 2009)

"Issun get out of there!" Sakura,Okami(PS2 and Wii)


----------



## Yula-XII (Mar 29, 2009)

"They're ZOMBIES fransis!"

"We could avoid scurvy if we all eat an orange.."

"MORE RUBBLE, LESS TROUBLE!"

"Don't THINK! DRINK!"


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2009)

CRIMINAL SCUM

"You might want to stand back." (Followed by a insane dark elf leaping out of a portal)

"You're a man, I'm a woman with needs. Isn't it obvious?"

I could probably think of more but eh.


----------



## Sijet (Mar 29, 2009)

"Heeey" -Fable
"You there check out that noise!" -WoW in the Deadmines
"All your base are belong to us" -Zero Wing
"Fleet Command...online." -Homeworld


----------



## Riptor (Mar 29, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Thanks for reminding me of a great protagonist quote:
> "Ok, I've just about had my FILL of riddle asking, quest assigning, insult throwing, pun hurling, hostage taking, iron mongering, smart arsed fools, freaks, and felons that continually test my will, mettle, strength, intelligence, and most of all, patience!  If you've got a straight answer ANYWHERE in that bent little head of yours, I want to hear it pretty damn quick or I'm going to take a large blunt object roughly the size of Elminster AND his hat, and stuff it lengthwise into a crevice of your being so seldom seen that even the denizens of the nine hells themselves wouldn't touch it with a twenty-foot rusty halberd!   Have I MADE myself perfectly CLEAR?!"



Ha ha, wow. All RPGs, J or W, should have that line. Where do you see it?

Also, I changed my favorite line, because I thought of something better:

"Great Scott! Send in the DOOMSDAY SQUAD!"

Also, coming in at a close second:

"The president has been kidnapped by ninjas. Are you a bad enough dude to rescue the president?"


----------



## Attaman (Mar 29, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Ha ha, wow. All RPGs, J or W, should have that line. Where do you see it?


  In Baldur's Gate, spoken to a man named "Portalbendarwinden" by the main character.


----------



## Serenade (Mar 30, 2009)

From Resident Evil 4. I have more favourite lines, but this is te only one I can think of for now.

Salazar: I've sent my right hand to dispose of you.
Leon: Your right hand comes off?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 31, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Fallout 2: Harold in Gecko, when asked what a Hydroelectric Magnetosphere Regulator is:
> 
> "Well, technically, it's a thingie."



You in Golgotha, New Reno: "Hey Lloyd, catch!"
*drops landmine in hole and explodes*


----------



## Chronic (Mar 31, 2009)

From a D&D game played by me and a few friends:
"You rolled a one. You're a dwarf so...you weren't able to light your torch."

"No, you can't teabag the gnoll."

"So if I attack the halfling, does that count as a crime?"

Me: You forgot to restock your _arrows? _You're a ranger!
Ranger: Not a very good one apparently.

Me: I cast magic missile on
DM: I swear to God if you say "the darkness" I'm banning you from this game.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 31, 2009)

Chronic said:


> From a D&D game played by me and a few friends:
> "You rolled a one. You're a dwarf so...you weren't able to light your torch."
> 
> "No, you can't teabag the gnoll."
> ...



Reminds me of a hilarious long ass list of things someone can't do in D&D that was popular a while ago...


----------



## Lukar (Mar 31, 2009)

"And, Jill, here's a lockpick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you." ~ Barry Burton, _Resident Evil_


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 31, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Reminds me of a hilarious long ass list of things someone can't do in D&D that was popular a while ago...



Like bring Mountain Dew to the session...


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 31, 2009)

Everything that Sheogorath says.

"Ta-ta! Come visit again! OR I'LL PLUCK OUT YOUR EYES!"


----------



## xakmf (Mar 31, 2009)

*horrible zombie noises from bottom of a long dark ladder* 
*Jo-Beth Casey*: you go first *motion to sgt. Cortez
Sgt. Cortez: *looks at casey's tiny skirt, and smiles* O K
timesplitters future perfect


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 31, 2009)

Recently playing _Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal_.



> *Captain Qwark* (to Skrunch, a monkey):  "I thought we agreed to put this jungle business behind us."
> *Skrunch:*  (Monkey talk)
> *Qwark:*  "It was mating season, how was I supposed to know she was your sister?"
> (Qwark notices Ratchet staring at him.)
> ...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Everything that Sheogorath says.
> 
> "Ta-ta! Come visit again! OR I'LL PLUCK OUT YOUR EYES!"



A character that is bat-shit insane is bound to produce some gems


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm, hard to limit this to one line, so I'll go with the reactions to a scene three other characters say.

In .hack//g.u.'s third installment there is a secret ending (optional; you can choose for this to happen, so it's canon) where Haseo and Endrance (both male) appear to be in love.  Three of the ladies of the series then voice their feelings about the relationship.  One acts surprised, the second is in shock and denial (she loves Haseo), and the final one makes a bad pun about Endrance being what Haseo's been searching for all of this time.

The whole scene cracked me up entirely; you have the final option to turn Haseo gay, which just made me giggle =p

Though, truthfully, I prefer the secret scene where he gets married to Atoli, the series' love interest.  I'm a sucker for keeping things how they're meant to be


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 1, 2009)

"7 minutes. 7 minutes is all I can spare to play" Wesker Resident Evil 5

Most bad ass line ever


----------



## Lukar (Apr 1, 2009)

FoxyMcCloud said:


> Hmm, hard to limit this to one line, so I'll go with the reactions to a scene three other characters say.
> 
> In .hack//g.u.'s third installment there is a secret ending (optional; you can choose for this to happen, so it's canon) where Haseo and Endrance (both male) appear to be in love.  Three of the ladies of the series then voice their feelings about the relationship.  One acts surprised, the second is in shock and denial (she loves Haseo), and the final one makes a bad pun about Endrance being what Haseo's been searching for all of this time.
> 
> ...



Ew, Atoli. I prefer HaseoxShino, since it was established in .hack//Roots. Plus, Shino isn't an annoying little...


----------



## Dayken (Apr 3, 2009)

"The only time a man can cry is when it's all over."


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 3, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Everything that Sheogorath says.



Oh sweet jesus bananas yes. No so much in Shivering Isles, but in Oblivion him and everything associated with him was pure awesome.


----------



## Laze (Apr 4, 2009)

_*"QUAD DAMAGE!"*_


----------



## Cecil (Apr 4, 2009)

If you don't recognize this, I would slap you if you also called youself a gamer.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 4, 2009)

Laze said:


> _*"QUAD DAMAGE!"*_



*"HUMILIATION!"*


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2009)

from okami, as you meet rao for the first time:
issun: "it only LOOKS like I'm looking at your melons"
rao: "melons?"

so hilarious^^ i couldnt stop laughing as i saw that for the first time XD and rao's wobbling cleavage didnt really help either


----------



## Kajet (Apr 4, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Like bring Mountain Dew to the session...



Uh... I think bringing Mountain Dew is the least trouble he could cause... 
http://theglen.livejournal.com/16735.html


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 4, 2009)

Cecil said:


> If you don't recognize this, I would slap you if you also called youself a gamer.



I just love people that say that...reference some line from some game that people haven't played and then say "if you haven't played this, you aren't a gamer!"....[/sarcasm]


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 4, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I just love people that say that...reference some line from some game that people haven't played and then say "if you haven't played this, you aren't a gamer!"....[/sarcasm]



I know, right?

Five words:
"The Mustard Of Your Doom"


----------



## Sernion (Apr 4, 2009)

*Squeek* Boo says, 'What!?' - Minsc, Baldur's Gate 2


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 4, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Uh... I think bringing Mountain Dew is the least trouble he could cause...
> http://theglen.livejournal.com/16735.html



Best ones:

17. Collateral Damage Man is not an appropriate name for a super hero.
20. Polka is not appropriate marching music.
24. Even if the rules allow it, I am not allowed to summon 50,000 Blue Whales.
*25. The green elf does not need food badly.* (WINNER)
48. The elf is restricted to decaf for the rest of the adventure.
54. Cannot pimp out other party members.
55. Before facing the dragon, not allowed to glaze the elf.
65. There is no Summon Bimbo spell.
73. Not allowed to name my cudgel Ceremonial Whoopass Stick.
74. My thief's battle cry is not "Run And Live"
85. Not allowed to talk my fellow inquisitors into buying an industrial strength flamethrower. (But, it's on sale, guys! PLEASE?!)
108. No, I do not get XP for every single crewman on that Star Destroyer.
128. Polka Gnomes exist only in my mind.
180. I have neither the touch nor the power. (Cookie to anyone that knows what song that references!)
207. The following weapons are not legal choices in a duel: Steamroller, Nerve Gas, Landmine, Midget.
229. Not allowed to spontaneously check if the elf can take a punch.
*242. Not allowed to give quicklings Mountain Dew.*
261. The Barbarian's name does not translate into "Screams like little sissy girl" in my language.
277. My half-ogre cannot surprise the halflings with spontaneous games of dodgeball.
316. My character is not allowed to commit suicide five minutes into the campaign.
330. The Halfling Paladin does not represent the Lollipop Guild.
366. Female minotaurs do not have udders. This issue is closed.
379. I am to stop asking the elf to put a good word in for me with Santa.
392. I am forbidden to see when halflings or gnomes bounce higher.
437. From now on my Highlander will refrain from dancing the Can-Can.
442. When told to be subtle, playing a foul mouthed chain smoking squirrel is not a good choice.
462. 1st Watch is not for accordion practice.
464. 2nd Watch is not for starting up pick up rugby games with wandering monsters.
466. 3rd Watch is not clothing optional.
473. No matter the CR of the monster, no naked pookie dances upon victory.
484. If the word 'Mullet' appears anywhere on my samurai's character sheet, he's vetoed.
(That's out of the first 500, I'll go through the rest another time)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 4, 2009)

"Do a barrel roll!"
I can't believe this hasn't already been said.


----------



## Slade (Apr 4, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> "What if you miss?"
> "I won't."


You win the internet.

Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAztli6GO3I

Skip to about 50 seconds in.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 4, 2009)

Slade said:


> You win the internet.
> 
> Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAztli6GO3I
> 
> Skip to about 50 seconds in.



lol "You did that on purpose, didn't you?"


----------



## Aestuo (Apr 4, 2009)

"Prepare for unforeseen consequences..."  video
-G-man, Half-Life 2: Episode 2
_____

"We are pleased that you made it through the final challenge where we pretended we were going to murder you."  video

"Momentum, a function of mass and velocity, is conserved between portals - in layman's terms, 'speedy thing goes in, speedy thing comes out."  video
-GLaDOS, Portal
_____

"We must push little cart!"
-Heavy, Team Fortress 2

"Oops...  That was not medicine!"
-Medic, Team Fortress 2

These are a few of my favorite video game quotes.  I have so many, I cannot recall them all right now, but these are three of my _absolute_ favorites.  Basically, almost everything that GLaDOS says is quote-worthy.  X3


----------



## Sam (Apr 4, 2009)

Left 4 Dead:

Louis: "Zoey? Bill? I'm gonna give you two jobs, and Francis? I'm gonna teach your ass how to read."


----------



## Lukar (Apr 5, 2009)

"Oh, dear.  This must be the customer from hell the Chamber of Commerce warned me about..." ~Equipment merchant (_Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time_)


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 5, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> "Do a barrel roll!"
> I can't believe this hasn't already been said.



Or "All your base are belong to us". That one has a whole song made from it!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 5, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Or "All your base are belong to us". That one has a whole song made from it!



Hmm, that's true. :-D


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Apr 5, 2009)

"You called down the thunder, now reap the whirlwind" 
--Ghost, Brood War

"What the bloody, bloody, _bloody_ hell are you doing here!?"
--Loxley, Fallout


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 5, 2009)

"I'm calling Zombie Bullshit, they not suppose to be that fast"
-Zoey, L4D


----------



## Rytes (Apr 5, 2009)

"I don't care about titles, i just wanna be #1!!!" - Travis Touchdown


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 5, 2009)

"The heart may be weak and sometimes, it may even give in, but I've learned that deep down there's a light that never goes out!"-Sora, from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## darkestwulf (Apr 5, 2009)

"No don't use fire the only thing worse than Zombies are zombies on fire!"

I forgot where


----------



## Teracat (Apr 5, 2009)

Rytes said:


> "I don't care about titles, i just wanna be #1!!!" - Travis Touchdown



Gotta find the exit to paradise.


----------



## Laze (Apr 6, 2009)

_WE MUST PUSH LITTLE CART_


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 6, 2009)

"You call this a 'zombie apocalypse'? This is nothing compared to the Great Zombie Attack of '57!" "...Nah, I'm just horse shittin' ya!"
-Bill, L4D


----------



## Aestuo (Apr 7, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> "You call this a 'zombie apocalypse'? This is nothing compared to the Great Zombie Attack of '57!" "...Nah, I'm just horse shittin' ya!"
> -Bill, L4D



I remember hearing that for the first time in the Mercy Hospital elevator.  It was hilarious, and I laughed up until the elevator opened again and I was swarmed by zombies...  X3


----------



## Laze (Apr 7, 2009)

Pretty much anything Suzie the disembodied head from Killer7 says.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 8, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> I remember hearing that for the first time in the Mercy Hospital elevator.  It was hilarious, and I laughed up until the elevator opened again and I was swarmed by zombies...  X3


it was even funnier for me cause I had it set to Forever panic on so when we got off...hella lot of zombies to shoot thru


----------



## Seiiki (Apr 8, 2009)

Snake...? SNAKE? SNAKKEEE!!!!


----------



## Tyc_00n (Apr 9, 2009)

Double Kill!

Multi Kill!

Mega Kill!

Ultra Kill!
(Killing Spree!)
M-M-M-MONSTER KILL!

LUDACRIS KILL!
(Rampage!)
HOLY SHIT!

GODLIKE!

WICKED SICK!

@#%&$*#!!

    ~ Unreal Tournament GOTY  
  (All of those exist, just freakin' hard to get)


----------



## DrZed (Apr 9, 2009)

- You will be baked... And then there-will-be cake.
- Did you just stuffed an Aperture-Science-Experimental-Device-We-Don't-Know-What-It-Does into an Aperture-Science-Emergency-Intelligence-Incinerator?!
                                           - GLaDOS

- ERBRREWWRRRRR!
                                           - GLaDOS Anger Core

- Time to chew ass and kick bubble gum! And i'm all out of ass...
                                           - RoboDuke (Duke Nukem Manhattan Project)

- Have a great floggin' Christmas! 
- Yep! There's one less masked-avenger-wannabe in the world!
                                           - Rewdalf (Bandits: Phoenix Rising)


----------



## Laze (Apr 9, 2009)

DrZed said:


> - ERBRREWWRRRRR!
> - GLaDOS Anger Core



Voice none other than Mike Patton.

I pretty much squealed like a 12 year old on drugs when I read the game's ending credits.


----------



## Kami (Apr 12, 2009)

Kamikazie! - No...........
from Worms series


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 12, 2009)

"I hope its not chris's blood" -RE1


----------



## Hackfox (Apr 12, 2009)

BOINK!


----------



## Laze (Apr 13, 2009)

_*YOU GOT BOOST POWER!*_


----------



## AsherCat (Apr 13, 2009)

"you have some nimble fingers, what have you been getting into?" - Oblivion

I love it when the NPCs ask me that


----------



## FourLetterWord (Apr 13, 2009)

If there is anything I have learned in my travels across the Planes, it is that many things may change the nature of a man. Whether regret, or love, or revenge or fear - whatever you believe can change the nature of a man, can. Iâ€™ve seen belief move cities, make men stave off death, and turn an evil hag's heart half-circle. This entire Fortress has been constructed from belief. Belief damned a woman, whose heart clung to the hope that another loved her when he did not. Once, it made a man seek immortality and achieve it. And it has made a posturing spirit think it is something more than a part of me.


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 13, 2009)

_"All worlds begin in darkness, and all so end. The heart is no different. Darkness sprouts within it, grows, consumes it. Such is its nature. In the end, every heart returns to the darkness whence it came. You see, darkness is the heart's true essence." _~Ansem, from Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Apr 14, 2009)

Rotten from within- worried apart by the ravening fish and parasitic fetter of their sunken grave. These drowned zombies emerged, spilling their their festering entrails and slopping fluids with each pain-ridden step.  each step...hoping to bring an end to their pain... by spreading it to others!-Dr. Maximillian Roivas

I am not without eyes, servant.-Ulyaoth

That game has the best dialog of any game I've ever seen.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 14, 2009)

"One way trip!"
"I have lost a bomb, do you have it?"
"Lil' c4, knocking at your door!"
"I am not your pet, Mr. President."
"Here, hold this."


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

"Didn't we have some fun though? Remember when the platform was sliding into the fire pit and I was like, "Goodbye" and you were like "NOOO WAAAY" and I was all "we pretended we were going to murder you" That was great..." from portal


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 14, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> BOINK!



^
This wins.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

"PROCEED TO MERCY HOSPITAL FOR EVACUATION, I REPEAT, PROCEED TO MERCY HOSPITAL FOR EVACUATION"

EDIT: Zapped pic for my new thread


----------



## Shindo (Apr 14, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> "PROCEED TO MERCY HOSPITAL FOR EVACUATION, I REPEAT, PROCEED TO MERCY HOSPITAL FOR EVACUATION"




this is full of awesome i love this game, i only play when im louis.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, Ediskrad. He's a cool artist.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 14, 2009)

"You got blood on my suit!"
"Oh dear, it seems we made quite a mess."
"Gentlemen?" 

-spy (TF2)


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 14, 2009)

Shindo said:


> this is full of awesome i love this game, i only play when im louis.



holy crap, someone should release a model pack full of furry versions of the characters

*dies from murr overdose* x3


----------



## Teracat (Apr 14, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> "PROCEED TO MERCY HOSPITAL FOR EVACUATION, I REPEAT, PROCEED TO MERCY HOSPITAL FOR EVACUATION"



Rule 1: Do not give little children guns. You know how that turned out in Planet Terror.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> holy crap, someone should release a model pack full of furry versions of the characters
> 
> *dies from murr overdose* x3


and maybe Fur Fortress 2 XD


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

team furtress?


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Shindo said:


> team furtress?


Dang...I must admit, yours is better...


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

well there is an add that sometimes comes up and i might say that


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

left fur dead as well


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

i like that one


----------



## DrZed (Apr 15, 2009)

How could i forget...

- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Beheaded kamikaze, Serious Sam


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 16, 2009)

Lukar said:


> "And, Jill, here's a lockpick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you." ~ Barry Burton, _Resident Evil_


That one line always cracks me up. That and:
"You were almost a Jill Sandwich!" lol


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 16, 2009)

"It shall be ingraved apon your soul!  Divine Assault....Nibelung Valesti!"  Valkyrie Profile.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 16, 2009)

DrZed said:


> How could i forget...
> 
> - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> Beheaded kamikaze, Serious Sam



i need to play serious sam the 1st and 2nd encounters again


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 16, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> holy crap, someone should release a model pack full of furry versions of the characters
> 
> *dies from murr overdose* x3


I fur tried to do that...he had a whole forum bashing his ass for that


and they banned him too


----------



## bluewulf1 (Apr 17, 2009)

"when i was a child, i had a dog. he made me happy. when he died, i was sad. DO YOU WANT YOUR CHILDREN TO BE SAD? join the enclave or your children will never be happy again ." president eden . fallout3


----------



## AsherCat (Apr 17, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> If there is anything I have learned in my travels across the Planes, it is that many things may change the nature of a man. Whether regret, or love, or revenge or fear - whatever you believe can change the nature of a man, can. Iâ€™ve seen belief move cities, make men stave off death, and turn an evil hag's heart half-circle. This entire Fortress has been constructed from belief. Belief damned a woman, whose heart clung to the hope that another loved her when he did not. Once, it made a man seek immortality and achieve it. And it has made a posturing spirit think it is something more than a part of me.



Why does that seem like something the Jackal would (Far Cry 2 evil/good guy)


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 17, 2009)

Bah, I somehow posted in the wrong thread. Oh well...


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Apr 17, 2009)

Not my favorite game but i like the line "Activating Weapon System" from any cast character in Phantasy Star Portable.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 17, 2009)

"IT'S DANGEROUS TO GO ALONE!
TAKE THIS."


----------



## Tycho (Apr 18, 2009)

AsherCat said:


> "you have some nimble fingers, what have you been getting into?" - Oblivion
> 
> I love it when the NPCs ask me that



Gah.  The NPCs constantly pestered me with random shit about "mix me a potion!" and other pointless "HEY PLAYER I SEE YOU HAVE 100 IN <skill> SO I WILL PESTER YOU WITH POINTLESS COMMENTS ABOUT IT!" shit.



FourLetterWord said:


> If there is anything I have learned in my travels across the Planes, it is that many things may change the nature of a man. Whether regret, or love, or revenge or fear - whatever you believe can change the nature of a man, can. Iâ€™ve seen belief move cities, make men stave off death, and turn an evil hag's heart half-circle. This entire Fortress has been constructed from belief. Belief damned a woman, whose heart clung to the hope that another loved her when he did not. Once, it made a man seek immortality and achieve it. And it has made a posturing spirit think it is something more than a part of me.



Sounds like Planescape: Torment.


----------



## Lukar (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sure there's something I want to say that's from Mirror's Edge, but I can't remember exactly what.


----------



## Shino (Apr 18, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> "We are pleased that you made it through the final challenge where we pretended we were going to murder you." video
> 
> "Momentum, a function of mass and velocity, is conserved between portals - in layman's terms, 'speedy thing goes in, speedy thing comes out." video
> -GLaDOS, Portal


 
Yeah, portal, definitely. Most awesome single player game ever.

You forgot one, though, right after the "speedy" line:

"WHHEEEeeeeeeeee..."

and the one where GLaDOS does the "I think you think I think..." stuff.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 18, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, portal, definitely. Most awesome single player game ever.
> 
> You forgot one, though, right after the "speedy" line:
> 
> ...



"The Aperture Science Enrichment Center would like to remind you that android hell is a real place and that's where you'll go at the first sign of defiance."


----------



## Xemmy (Apr 18, 2009)

And no one says anything about Jansen. He's got some of the funniest lines in videogame history.

-party walks into generic creepy dungeon they finally get to the bottom of to find the lost kid they were looking for sitting on some altar. All of a sudden GIANTCRAZYBLACKMAGICSPEWINGMONSTERRAWR! explodes out of the kid's body and he starts talking all backwards 'n stuff-
Jansen: Wow, puberty's weird...

Nother classic:
-Jansen stumbles out of a bar, three hot chicks hanging onto him-
"Kaim, I need 15 more minutes... for her, and 15 for her, and 15 for her... thats..... 45 minutes!"

There's not a person who played Lost Odyssey that didn't laugh their ass of at Jansen.

Runner up for best line:
The Guildmaster from Fable: "Your Health is Low!"
|8 he is one helpful sonuvabitch


----------



## Aestuo (May 16, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yeah, portal, definitely. Most awesome single player game ever.
> 
> You forgot one, though, right after the "speedy" line:
> 
> ...





lupinealchemist said:


> "The Aperture Science Enrichment Center would like to remind you that android hell is a real place and that's where you'll go at the first sign of defiance."




Agreed.  Basically, almost _everything_ that GLaDOS says is worth quoting.  ^^


----------

